# Nokia IP350/380



## s_gammons (Aug 15, 2013)

I know others have tried installing FreeBSD on these before and haven't had any luck.  I've has the same results thus far as well. It looks like the reason it crashes is because it's not recognizing the chipset. I see some of the ServerWorks chipsets in pci_bus.c and wonder if all of those are compiled in the GENERIC kernel?  Perhaps they are and the correct chipset isn't included.

Yes, I know this is an ancient firewall appliance and is probably not worth messing with. But, I wondered if anyone has been able to make one of the work with anything but IPSO.

Stan


----------



## s_gammons (Aug 17, 2013)

I tried again with pfSense 2.0.3 RELEASE and got a little farther. Output is below.  I guess I'll try Linux next.  Looks like a hopeless cause though...


```
OK set hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
OK set boot_verbose
OK boot
\|/-\|/SMAP type=01 base=0000000000000000 len=000000000009f400
SMAP type=02 base=000000000009f400 len=0000000000000c00
SMAP type=01 base=0000000000100000 len=000000003ff00000
SMAP type=01 base=0000000000100000 len=000000003ff00000
Overlapping memory regions, ignoring second region
SMAP type=02 base=00000000fff00000 len=0000000000100000
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p13 #0: Fri Apr 12 10:43:23 EDT 2013
    [EMAIL="root@snapshots-8_1-i386.builders.pfsense.org:/usr/obj.pfSens"]root@snapshots-8_1-i386.builders.pfsense.org:/usr/obj.pfSens[/EMAIL]e/usr/pfSensesrc/src/sys/pfSense_wrap.8.i386 i386
Preloaded elf kernel "/boot/kernel/kernel" at 0xc127c000.
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Calibrating TSC clock ... TSC clock: 866427270 Hz
CPU: Intel Pentium III (866.43-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x68a  Family = 6  Model = 8  Stepping = 10
  Features=0x387f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,PN,MMX,FXSR,SSE>

Instruction TLB: 4 KB pages, 4-way set associative, 32 entries
Instruction TLB: 4 MB pages, fully associative, 2 entries
Data TLB: 4 KB pages, 4-way set associative, 64 entries
2nd-level cache: 256 KB, 8-way set associative, 32 byte line size
1st-level instruction cache: 16 KB, 4-way set associative, 32 byte line size
Data TLB: 4 MB Pages, 4-way set associative, 8 entries
1st-level data cache: 16 KB, 4-way set associative, 32 byte line size
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
Physical memory chunk(s):
0x0000000000001000 - 0x000000000009efff, 647168 bytes (158 pages)
0x0000000000100000 - 0x00000000003fffff, 3145728 bytes (768 pages)
0x0000000001426000 - 0x000000003edb4fff, 1033433088 bytes (252303 pages)
avail memory = 1032183808 (984 MB)
bios32: Found BIOS32 Service Directory header at 0xc00e7640
bios32: Entry = 0xe7650 (c00e7650)  Rev = 0  Len = 1
pcibios: PCI BIOS entry at 0xe76c0+0x57e
Other BIOS signatures found:
ULE: setup cpu 0
firmware: 'mxge_ethp_z8e' version 377876: 117102 bytes loaded at 0xc0f6df60
firmware: 'mxge_rss_eth_z8e' version 553468: 154580 bytes loaded at 0xc0f8a960
firmware: 'mxge_rss_ethp_z8e' version 563868: 155786 bytes loaded at 0xc0fb05c0
ipw_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_bss_fw, 0xc0712580, 0) error 1
wlan: mac acl policy registered
ipw_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_ibss_fw, 0xc0712620, 0) error 1
ipw_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_monitor_fw, 0xc07126c0, 0) error 1
wlan: <802.11 Link Layer>
firmware: 'rt2561fw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xc0fd9df0
firmware: 'rt2561sfw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xc0fdbe68
firmware: 'rt2661fw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xc0fddee0
firmware: 'rt2860fw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xc0fdff58
firmware: 'iwn1000fw' version 0: 335056 bytes loaded at 0xc0d9d0d0
firmware: 'iwn4965fw' version 0: 187972 bytes loaded at 0xc0deee18
firmware: 'iwn5000fw' version 0: 353240 bytes loaded at 0xc0e1ccd4
firmware: 'iwn5150fw' version 0: 337400 bytes loaded at 0xc0e73124
wpi: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_wpi/.
wpi: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (wpi_fw, 0xc0891ba0, 0) error 1
firmware: 'iwn6000fw' version 0: 462280 bytes loaded at 0xc0ec5794
firmware: 'mw88W8363fw' version 0: 94940 bytes loaded at 0xc0f39a24
firmware: 'mwlboot' version 0: 2280 bytes loaded at 0xc0f50d00
firmware: 'mxge_eth_z8e' version 367564: 116477 bytes loaded at 0xc0f517e0
random: <entropy source, Software, Yarrow>
mem: <memory>
Pentium Pro MTRR support enabled
nfslock: pseudo-device
crypto: <crypto core>
io: <I/O>
null: <null device, zero device>
npx0: INT 16 interface
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
crypto: assign cryptosoft0 driver id 0, flags 100663296
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 1 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 2 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 3 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 4 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 5 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 16 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 6 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 7 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 18 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 19 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 20 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 8 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 15 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 9 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 10 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 13 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 14 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 11 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 21 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 17 flags 0 maxoplen 0
padlock0: No ACE support.
pci_open(1):    mode 1 addr port (0x0cf8) is 0x80000070
pci_open(1a):    mode1res=0x80000000 (0x80000000)
pci_cfgcheck:    device 0 [class=060000] [hdr=80] is there (id=00091166)
pcibios: BIOS version 2.10
pcib0: <ServerWorks NB6635 3.0LE host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: domain=0, physical bus=0
found->    vendor=0x1166, dev=0x0009, revid=0x06
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=0, func=0
    class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
    cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x2200, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x30 (1440 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found->    vendor=0x1166, dev=0x0009, revid=0x06
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=0, func=1
    class=06-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
    cmdreg=0x0107, statreg=0x0200, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x30 (1440 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
found->    vendor=0x104c, dev=0xac51, revid=0x00
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=9, func=0
    class=06-07-00, hdrtype=0x02, mfdev=1
    cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0210, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x40 (16000 ns), maxlat=0x03 (750 ns)
    intpin=a, irq=255
    powerspec 1  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0, size 12, memory disabled
found->    vendor=0x104c, dev=0xac51, revid=0x00
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=9, func=1
    class=06-07-00, hdrtype=0x02, mfdev=1
    cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0210, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x40 (16000 ns), maxlat=0x03 (750 ns)
    intpin=b, irq=255
    powerspec 1  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0, size 12, memory disabled
found->    vendor=0x14e4, dev=0x5802, revid=0x01
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=10, func=0
    class=0b-40-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
    cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0280, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x30 (1440 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
    intpin=a, irq=11
    map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xc0000000, size 16, enabled
found->    vendor=0x1166, dev=0x0200, revid=0x51
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=15, func=0
    class=06-01-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
    cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0200, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
    map[90]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x580, size  4, enabled
found->    vendor=0x1166, dev=0x0211, revid=0x00
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=15, func=1
    class=01-01-8a, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
    cmdreg=0x0105, statreg=0x0200, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x30 (1440 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
    map[20]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf800, size  4, enabled
found->    vendor=0x1166, dev=0x0220, revid=0x04
    domain=0, bus=0, slot=15, func=2
    class=0c-03-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
    cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0280, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
    lattimer=0x30 (1440 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x50 (20000 ns)
    intpin=a, irq=11
    map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xc0010000, size 12, enabled
unknown: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xc0010000
cbb0: <TI1420 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
cbb0: Lazy allocation of 0x1000 bytes rid 0x10 type 3 at 0x80000000
cbb0: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0x80000000
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: Unable to map IRQ...
device_attach: cbb0 attach returned 12
cbb1: <TI1420 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 9.1 on pci0
cbb1: Lazy allocation of 0x1000 bytes rid 0x10 type 3 at 0x80000000
cbb1: Reserved 0x1000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0x80000000
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
cbb1: Unable to map IRQ...
device_attach: cbb1 attach returned 12
ubsec0 mem 0xc0000000-0xc000ffff irq 11 at device 10.0 on pci0
ubsec0: Reserved 0x10000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xc0000000
ubsec0: [MPSAFE]
ubsec0: [ITHREAD]
crypto: assign ubsec0 driver id 1, flags 16777216
ubsec0: Broadcom 5802
crypto: ubsec0 registers alg 2 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: ubsec0 registers alg 1 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: ubsec0 registers alg 6 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: ubsec0 registers alg 7 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: ubsec0 registers key alg 0 flags 0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> port 0x580-0x58f at device 15.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <ServerWorks ROSB4 WDMA2 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf800-0xf80f at device 15.1 on pci0
atapci0: Reserved 0x10 bytes for rid 0x20 type 4 at 0xf800
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
atapci0: Reserved 0x8 bytes for rid 0x10 type 4 at 0x1f0
atapci0: Reserved 0x1 bytes for rid 0x14 type 4 at 0x3f6
ata0: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=50 ostat1=00
ata0: stat0=0x50 err=0x01 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
ata0: stat1=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
ata0: reset tp2 stat0=50 stat1=00 devices=0x1
ata0: [MPSAFE]
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
atapci0: Reserved 0x8 bytes for rid 0x18 type 4 at 0x170
atapci0: Reserved 0x1 bytes for rid 0x1c type 4 at 0x376
ata1: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=e0 ostat1=f0
ata1: stat0=0xa0 err=0xa0 lsb=0xa0 msb=0xa0
*** Line above repeats, so I snipped it to make the message fit ***

ata1: reset tp2 stat0=a0 stat1=b0 devices=0x0
ata1: [MPSAFE]
ata1: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xc0010000-0xc0010fff irq 11 at device 15.2 on pci0
ohci0: (New OHCI DeviceId=0x02201166)
ohci0: [MPSAFE]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
```


----------



## s_gammons (Aug 19, 2013)

Success finally!   I had to build a custom kernel based on FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE and remove all of the USB options.  I also removed everything I knew wasn't needed. It boots now and I'm able to login.  Now to see what works and what doesn't.  I don't know if this is going to work with later release.  Just have to try building a custom kernel with 9.1 and see.  In case you wondering how I built the custom kernel.  I used a Dell D610 to install the OS on the drive and do all the mods.  Then moved the drive to the IP380.


Stan


----------



## dboxfutzi (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Stan, congratulations on your success  I have 2 x IP350 and want to install pfSense, too. I've modded the NIC's with an EEPROM to set the MACs on the hardware level. See my post. I've also found some successful postings by modding the kernel and rerouting IRQs with the file /boot/loader.conf.local.

Is your IP380 running fine or do you have still problems?

Please share more


----------



## s_gammons (Nov 4, 2013)

I gave up trying to get any current version of FreeBSD to work on the IP350 or IP380.  I had the best success with OpenBSD.  I still had to disable USB in order to get it to work.  I no longer use the IP350 or IP380 though.

It was a neat experiment, but I found it much easier to use current hardware for a firewall.  

Stan


----------



## s_gammons (Nov 4, 2013)

As a follow-up, here's the thread about the IP380 on OpenBSD http://openbsd.7691.n7.nabble.com/OpenBSD-on-a-Nokia-IP380-td233247.html

I've seen some IP380's and 350's that wouldn't completely boot no matter. Not sure why, but suspect it's related to the IRQ's. I know IPSO assigns different IRQ's for the NICs and some of the other devices. 

I have messed with trying to customize a current Linux kernel.  At the end of the day, I decided it wasn't worth all the time spent trying to get the IP350 and 380 to work with a current *nix OS. 

I have a Checkpoint IP290 that I may mess with when there's nothing better to do. If it's like the older hardware, one will be in the same boat...

Stan


----------



## s_gammons (Nov 5, 2013)

I messed with trying to get FreeBSD 9.2 Release to work on the Check Point IP290.  Here's the boot capture


```
CPU Microcode Revision:  20h
CPUID:                   6D8h
BIOS version:            8030
BIOS build date:         05/22/2008
3h3hPress ESC key twice to skip memory test4% of the system memory tested OK6% of the system memory tested OK100% of the system memory tested OK2,146,041,856 bytes of system memory tested OK
|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-/boot/kernel/kernel text=0xdae9e3 \|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|data=0xf3c94+0xbb770 /-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|syms=[0x4+0xed6a0/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-+0x4+0x1b8bd4\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/]
-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/-\|/FreeBSD `Nakatomi Socrates' 9.2 ```                        `s` `.....---.......--.```   -/+o   .--`         /y:`      +. yo`:.            :o      `+-  y/               -/`   -o/ .-                  ::/sy+:. /                     `--  /`:                          :``:                          :` /                          / .-                        -.  --                      -.   `:`                  `:`     .--             `--.        .---.....----. ______               ____   _____ _____  |  ____|             |  _ \ / ____|  __ \ | |___ _ __ ___  ___ | |_) | (___ | |  | ||  ___| '__/ _ \/ _ \|  _ < \___ \| |  | || |   | | |  __/  __/| |_) |____) | |__| || |   | | |    |    ||     |      |      ||_|   |_|  \___|\___||____/|_____/|_____/ ||||||||||||||||||||||||----------------------------------------------------------------------------------++++Welcome to FreeBSD1 .Boot Multi User [Enter]2 .Boot [S]ingle User3 .[Esc]ape to loader prompt4 .RebootOptions:5 .Configure Boot [O]ptions...Autoboot in 9 seconds. [Space] to pause                                       Booting...
-\|/-\|ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20110527/tbxfroot-237)
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Fri Sep 27 03:52:52 UTC 2013
    root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz (1496.28-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6d8  Family = 0x6  Model = 0xd  Stepping = 8
  Features=0xafe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
real memory  = 2145943552 (2046 MB)
avail memory = 2081226752 (1984 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xc0ed80b0, 0) error 19
ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20110527/tbxfroot-237)
ACPI: Table initialisation failed: AE_NOT_FOUND
ACPI: Try disabling either ACPI or apic support.
pcib0 pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib2
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0x4020-0x403f mem 0x80200000-0x8021ffff,0x80220000-0x8023ffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: No MSI/MSIX using a Legacy IRQ
em0: Invalid MAC address
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0x4000-0x401f mem 0x80240000-0x8025ffff,0x80260000-0x8027ffff irq 11 at device 0.1 on pci2
em0: No MSI/MSIX using a Legacy IRQ
em0: Invalid MAC address
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 5.0 on pci0
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib3
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0x3020-0x303f mem 0x80100000-0x8011ffff,0x80120000-0x8013ffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci3
em0: No MSI/MSIX using a Legacy IRQ
em0: Invalid MAC address
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0x3000-0x301f mem 0x80140000-0x8015ffff,0x80160000-0x8017ffff irq 11 at device 0.1 on pci3
em0: No MSI/MSIX using a Legacy IRQ
em0: Invalid MAC address
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 6.0 on pci0
pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib4
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0x2020-0x203f mem 0x80000000-0x8001ffff,0x80020000-0x8003ffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci4
em0: No MSI/MSIX using a Legacy IRQ
em0: Invalid MAC address
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.8> port 0x2000-0x201f mem 0x80040000-0x8005ffff,0x80060000-0x8007ffff irq 11 at device 0.1 on pci4
em0: No MSI/MSIX using a Legacy IRQ
em0: Invalid MAC address
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib5
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x5040-0x505f irq 11 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x5020-0x503f irq 11 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1 on uhci1
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 29.4 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel 6300ESB USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x80301400-0x803017ff irq 11 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus2: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usbus2: timed out waiting for BIOS
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib6
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel 6300ESB UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x5070-0x507f mem 0x80301000-0x803013ff irq 11 at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel 6300ESB SATA150 controller> port 0x5088-0x508f,0x50a4-0x50a7,0x5080-0x5087,0x50a0-0x50a3,0x5060-0x506f irq 11 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
cpu0 on motherboard
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> at port 0x40 on isa0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
uart0: <Non-standard ns8250 class UART with FIFOs> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: console (9600,n,8,1)
uart1: <Non-standard ns8250 class UART with FIFOs> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <FUJITSU MHY2040BS 0000010C> ATA-8 SATA 1.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 38154MB (78140160 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1496281539 Hz quality 800
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
Setting hostuuid: 44454c4c-4d00-1056-8052-c4c04f444831.
Setting hostid: 0x58bbf24a.
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point kickstart.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ada0p2: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ada0p2: clean, 8548285 free (621 frags, 1068458 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:.
Setting hostname: gateway2.home.pc.
Starting Network: lo0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
Starting devd.
route: writing to routing socket: Network is unreachable
add net default: gateway 192.168.1.10 fib 0: Network is unreachable
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Mon Nov  4 20:34:55 CST 2013
Nov  4 20:34:55 gateway2 getty[539]: open /dev/ttyv0: No such file or directory

FreeBSD/i386 (gateway2.home.pc) (ttyu0)

login:
```

I haven't been able to get the NICs to work though.  Not even when I tried to configure them manually with ifconfig.  So, it's probably a waste of time to try to get this model to work with a non Check Point OS too. 

Stan


----------

